# Philadelphia/Lancaster/Reading regions



## JWFord (May 23, 2006)

Hello All,
I actually just found this forum about 30-45 min and this my first post! I am from Lancaster PA (About an hour outside of philadelphia) I have never shot a frame of 35mm in my life. I am a tv/video/film student. Why am I here? I am recieving an adapter for my Panasonic DVX100A that will accept Nikon 35mm Lenses. It is being shipped with a 50mm f/ 1.8 Manual focus lense and I need to begin collecting more MF lenses. Still doing my research and now understand alot more about still photography lenses and manufacturing then I ever thought I would. The adapter is coming in thursday and we are shooting saturday. I was wondering if anyone knows of a shop that carries ample nikon lenses used and new that they would recommend who has good prices. The lenses would ideally be in store.
I have worked with alot of diff stores trying to get everything in time (and yes I realise this is a crunch) but everytime its more talk about "what I don't know" then talk about what they can tell me/help me with. I just want to support a good business who is willing to help me aquire what I need and who is willing to help me get it in enough time without being condesending (sp).
My list is:
 Nikkor 28mm f/2.8 (or lower) Ais
 Nikkor 20mm f/2.8 AIS
 Nikkor 35mm f/1.4 AIS


----------



## JWFord (May 23, 2006)

PS I am also looking fwd to learning more and participating on this forum. Please don't think I joined just to ask a question ;-)


----------



## JWFord (May 25, 2006)

Got the 28f2.8 AIS


----------



## Rob (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to TPF!!

I can't help with your query, but it hasn't got any responses, so I thought I'd post a quick hello. For your camera shop question, I'd say to post it in General Q&A as this is a very quiet sub-forum where people don't check very often.

Rob


----------



## greasemonkey (May 25, 2006)

Go to the Photographers Corner in Lititz. He is a great guy and will be able to help you out with what you need.

I'd stay away from Lee's photography in Ephrata, seeing they can be a bit expensive and a little impersonal.


----------



## JWFord (May 28, 2006)

Awesome thanks for the advice I'll head out there tuesday.


----------

